# Problem: Kein WLAN mehr nach Installation von VirtualBox



## Heinz1966de (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte vor 2 Tagen mal Windows 10 Technical Preview über die VirtualBox ausprobieren. Seit dem hab ich nur noch als Netzwerkadapter den Ethernet "Zugang" und vor der Deinstallation von VirtualBox den "VirtualBox Host-Only" Adapter. In Registry zeigt er mir noch den Netzwerkadapter "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter", aber er ist nicht bei den Adaptereinstellung im "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter" zu finden. Ich habe einen Windows 8.1 64-bit Laptop von HP (ProBook 4545s). Weitere Systemdetail im Screenshot


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

2 Gedanken: 
- Hast du aus Versehen den WLAN Schalter am Gehäuse umgelegt? Hatte ich gestern beim Laptop von meinem Dad und hab glaub ich 45 min gebraucht bis ich das gecheckt hatte 
- Treiber neu installieren edit: jetzt auch Treiber für Win8 ausgewählt https://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=80&system=8

Edit2: Ansonsten poste doch mal bitte einen Screenshot deiner Adaptereinstellungen im Bereich Netzwerkumgebung.


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Februar 2015)

Du hast vermutlich dein WLAN-Adapter der VM zugewiesen... Du brauchst entweder einen virtuellen Switch, der den WLAN-Adapter für VM und dem eigentlichen OS zugänglich macht, oder du hebst die Zuweisung einfach auf... Dann haste kein WLAN mehr in der VM, aber wieder im eigentlichen OS.


----------



## Heinz1966de (10. Februar 2015)

Hier der Screenshot von den Adaptereinstellungen. Ich habe mich jetzt mit dem LAN verbunden, deswegen ist Ethernet in Betrieb


----------



## Heinz1966de (10. Februar 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Du hast vermutlich dein WLAN-Adapter der VM zugewiesen... Du brauchst entweder einen virtuellen Switch, der den WLAN-Adapter für VM und dem eigentlichen OS zugänglich macht, oder du hebst die Zuweisung einfach auf... Dann haste kein WLAN mehr in der VM, aber wieder im eigentlichen OS.



Wie geht das? Ich bin kein VM-Profi


----------



## Heinz1966de (10. Februar 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> 2 Gedanken:
> - Hast du aus Versehen den WLAN Schalter am Gehäuse umgelegt? Hatte ich gestern beim Laptop von meinem Dad und hab glaub ich 45 min gebraucht bis ich das gecheckt hatte



Ich habe gar keinen Schalter am Gehäuse gefunden.



chischko schrieb:


> 2 Gedanken:
> - Treiber neu installieren edit: jetzt auch Treiber für Win8 ausgewählt https://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wirel...et=80&system=8


Ich habe ja nicht mal mehr die Netzwerkkarte im Geräte-Manager, nur noch die LAN-Karte


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Februar 2015)

Heinz1966de schrieb:


> Wie geht das? Ich bin kein VM-Profi



Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wie das bei VirtualBox geht... Ich hatte das Problem bei HyperV. Keine Ahnung ob's dir hilft, aber bei HyperV fand ich die Option direkt in der Konfiguration der entsprechenden VM. Zu jeder entsprechenden VM lässt sich individuell ein Netzwerkadapter auswählen oder auch wieder rausschmeißen. Ich glaube unter Virtueller Infrastruktur ließ sich dann auch der Virtuell Switch erstellen, den man dann benutzen konnte um das WLAN Signal aufzuteilen... Vielleicht lässt sich das einigermaßen auf VirtualBox übertragen.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

Heinz1966de schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keinen Schalter am Gehäuse gefunden.
> 
> 
> Ich habe ja nicht mal mehr die Netzwerkkarte im Geräte-Manager, nur noch die LAN-Karte



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der einen dedizierten Schalter hat, glaube aber schon. Schau nochmal auch oben neben der Tastatur oder auf der Aternativbelegung (FN+Sondertaste-Kombination)

Ja das wundert mich nicht. Ohne Treiber erkennt er die WLAN Karte ggf gar nicht. Versuch mal den Treiber neu zu installieren.


----------



## Heinz1966de (11. Februar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt bei dem Geräte-Manager die ausgeblendeten Geräte anhzeigen lassen, und bei den Eigenschaften von dem Netzwerkadapter steht, dass das Gerät nicht an den Computer angeschlossen ist (Code 45). Der Treiber ist aktuell.


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

ich frage mal nur sicherheitshalber nach: Das ist schon ein Onboard Gerät und keine separate LAN Karte oder?


----------



## Heinz1966de (11. Februar 2015)

Die Karte ist Onboard, ja


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Der Chip ist onboard... Hmm... OK also erkennt er den Adapter quasi nicht mehr. Ich empfehle dennoch den Treier einfach mal "drüber" zu installieren. Wenn das nichts hilft: Nochmal melden


----------



## Heinz1966de (11. Februar 2015)

"Drüber" zu installieren, hab ich schon versucht,... hat nichts geholfen


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

Hmm ok dann wird es schwieriger... doch bevor ich dich nun auf die falsche Fährte schicke bzw. unnötige Arbeit mache muss ich mich zurückziehen, da das Thema nicht wirklich meine Kernkompetenz ist. 

Als Tip nur noch: Schonmal ne Netzwerkdiagnose durch laufen lassen?


----------



## Heinz1966de (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eine Netzwerkdiagnose durchlaufen lassen, kein Ergebnis. Ich wollte jetzt den Adapter deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren, hat aber nichts gebracht, nur noch dass das Gerät nicht mehr im Geräte-Manager steht. Ich wollte den Adapter mit dem Treiber auf atheros.cz (oder anders  ) installieren, Ergebnis: "Der Vorgang wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen". Jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter. Ich weiß jetzt aber noch, dass das Bluetooth und das WLAN zusammen hängen.


----------



## Heinz1966de (13. Februar 2015)

Das Problem ist gelöst!!! In der BIOS war WLAN ausgeschaltet, man, war ich dumm ...


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2015)

Oha! Einfach Ursache, große Wirkung! Naja gut solange es sich so einfach lösen lässt und du keine neue Hardware brauchst ist ja alles besten


----------



## Heinz1966de (13. Februar 2015)

Wie kann ich den Namen vom Thread/Thema ändern?


----------

